# origin of tyco indycar budweiser #3



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

does anybody know if the tyco indycar Budweiser red #3 slot car from the 80's was based on a real #3 bud indycar? and if so, who was the driver?
thanks in advance.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
Bobby Rahal, March 86C*/*13... maybe...
.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> Bobby Rahal, March 86C*/*13... maybe...
> .


thanks, I did some google searching and it looks like youre right.
how about tycos Pennzoil #4 yellow indycar chaparral?


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I put *maybe* for the Bud car, since the release date was in '85...

It may have been an 85C series... Have seen photos of the 85C
with Bud body parts laying on the ground around it...
.


----------



## Super G Man (May 13, 2013)

*origin of the #3*

I think the #3 resembles the Lola of Bobby Rahal but I think it is actually the Mario Andretti Lola from 1983 based upon the sponsors applied and the #4 is 1980 Indy winner Johnny Rutherford(Chaparral). The powder blue Indy car is supposed to be 1982 winner of Gordon Johncock. The Texaco Star that won Indy in 1983 was #5 and the Tyco is #1 which was Tom Sneva's number the year following his win, the number 1 signifying the point champion from the previous year.
I remember buying 4 of the cars above back in the day from Toys R Us and they also had RC versions of the same cars. Tyco had RC versions of the Outlaw sprint cars that I did buy for the kids one Christmas and still have.
I have no facts other than what my eyes see and the Indycals website. Look at the Indy winner and other Indy decal sets from around 1980 to 1985.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

Super G Man said:


> I think the #3 resembles the Lola of Bobby Rahal but I think it is actually the Mario Andretti Lola from 1983 based upon the sponsors applied and the #4 is 1980 Indy winner Johnny Rutherford(Chaparral). The powder blue Indy car is supposed to be 1982 winner of Gordon Johncock. The Texaco Star that won Indy in 1983 was #5 and the Tyco is #1 which was Tom Sneva's number the year following his win, the number 1 signifying the point champion from the previous year.
> I remember buying 4 of the cars above back in the day from Toys R Us and they also had RC versions of the same cars. Tyco had RC versions of the Outlaw sprint cars that I did buy for the kids one Christmas and still have.
> I have no facts other than what my eyes see and the Indycals website. Look at the Indy winner and other Indy decal sets from around 1980 to 1985.


thanks, upon further review, and studying more web photos of marios bud rides, I think the tyco is based on MARIO not BOBBY. After all Mario was more famous and tyco already had a history of doing Andretti cars with the Marlboro motta formula one car. plus the minor sponors match. its a lola/cosworth,not sure of the year. yes the STP #20 light blue indycar is Gordon johncocks 1982 indy 500 winner but even more interesting is the STP #40 dark blue indycar that didn't that did that didn't win the 1981 indy 500 which will go down as controversial forever. And was taken quickly off the market by tyco when it was declared the loser and is now a very rare collectable.


----------



## hifisapi (Nov 21, 2012)

I did a web search on Rutherford Pennzoil indycars and yes the 1980 indy winner was #4 and it does indeed seem tyco used that as the model. thanks.
BTW, I only ever bought one tyco RC car, a Petty STP Pontiac grand prix from the late 80's. I never opened it or used it. I still have it in storage somewhere.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

*Led astray by a pretty face...*

.
Thanks for setting me straight on the Lola v. March, SGM...

I should have realized, that with a release date of '85, the car would
have been a much earlier one...

The Rutherford Chaparral is a *2K* series, I think...

John
.


----------



## Lowefishme (Dec 30, 2014)

Had to find mine after the post...


----------

